# Sticky  Canada & Mexico THREAD INDEX - Find your local discussion thread HERE



## CPanther95

*CANADA*

*British Columbia*
CANADA: Vancouver, BC - HDTV 

*Alberta*
CANADA: Calgary, AB - HDTV 

*Ontario*
CANADA: Toronto / Hamilton, ON - HDTV 

*Quebec*
CANADA: Montreal, QC - HDTV 


*MEXICO*

Mexican HDTV 

HDTV en México _*(Spanish Language Thread)*_


----------



## stampeder

I run a nightly data pump of Industry Canada's TV database and automatically post it as the Listings Of OTA Television Stations In Canada . You can find the link to the "Listings Of Currently Operational Digital Television Stations In Canada" from the main page.


----------



## billmich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stampeder* /forum/post/18572732
> 
> 
> I run a nightly data pump of Industry Canada's TV database and automatically post it as the Listings Of OTA Television Stations In Canada . You can find the link to the "Listings Of Currently Operational Digital Television Stations In Canada" from the main page.




it says that this website is no longer being maintained.....


----------



## Trip in VA

The maintainer of that page is currently ill, but when he recovers I would imagine it will return.


- Trip


----------



## billmich

Been over a year, did it return?


----------



## hildseller

great info,The maintainer of that page is currently ill, when he recovers I would imagine it will return.thank you


----------



## billmich

Wow, ill for over a year...


----------



## eday_2010

billmich said:


> Wow, ill for over a year...


Could be cancer, or something else that makes you ill for a long time. Not everything is a flu. He might not even be alive anymore.


----------



## billmich

I am sure that after 18 *MORE* months with no response, there could be a multitude of negative occurrences.

Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## ADTech

Jon (Stampeder) is active over at DHC almost every day. He no longer keeps that listing.


----------

